# Repairing the little accidents (dents, splits on edges)



## uOpt (Dec 18, 2008)

I finished routing my first shop sign. Thanks for your help so far, it helped a lot.

Overall it came out good. I have several places where the router left a "dent" where it shouldn't, and one case of larger pieces flying off, dunna what I did there.

What's the best way to plug these?

I am considering a spectrum of solutions, from just using wood filler, or to maybe engineer some solution to route a little pocket to put in a couple matches or other small pieces of wood.

If you use the wood filler to re-model an edge, can you route through that again or will it fly off?

Can I route through epoxy?


----------



## Rasterick (Dec 11, 2008)

uOpt said:


> Overall it came out good. I have several places where the router left a "dent" where it shouldn't, and one case of larger pieces flying off, dunna what I did there.
> 
> What's the best way to plug these?


Some small dents can be ironed out. Use a steam iron and a damp cloth over the dent. The steam will sometimes raise the dent out of the wood. Be careful not to apply to much heat so as not to scorch your wood, and if possible, try it out on a scrap piece first.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

To fix errors, I'll use some of the sawdust mixed with glue.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi uOpt

This is always a hard one 
"WOODWORKING THE ART OF FIXING ERRORS "

You may want to just sand it down a little bit with a sanding mop, they make and sell one that will fit in your Dremel that will get right into the hard spots..

The chip outs are not to hard to fix, read the link below 

But don't use wood filler it will stick out like a sore thumb unless you going to paint the sign..in that case think auto body filler,(bondo one pint can) it will stick..and you can route it after it sets up...( 2 hours or so )

Sanding Mops
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/The_Sanding_Mop.php
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/

repair tip
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/2390-repairing-router-chipout.html

===========



uOpt said:


> I finished routing my first shop sign. Thanks for your help so far, it helped a lot.
> 
> Overall it came out good. I have several places where the router left a "dent" where it shouldn't, and one case of larger pieces flying off, dunna what I did there.
> 
> ...


----------

